# Als die Krise die Automobil-Industrie begann lahmzulegen (Wortstellung)



## bearded

Guten Tag zusammen

In einer 3sat-Teletext-Nachricht, die das China-Geschäft der Firma Daimler betrifft, ist heute Morgen u.a. Folgendes zu lesen:
_Im ersten Quartal 2020, als die Corona-Krise die Automobil-Industrie begann lahmzulegen, verdiente Daimler nur rund 170 Mio.Euro._

Mir erscheint die Wortstellung im Temporalsatz nicht ganz richtig. Ich hätte stattdessen geschrieben:
- entweder _als die Corona-Krise begann, die Automobil-Industrie lahmzulegen
- _oder (weniger schön) _als die Corona-Krise die Automobil-Industrie lahmzulegen begann._

Für Eure diesbezüglichen Stellungnahmen bedanke ich mich im Voraus.


----------



## elroy

I think all three word orders work.

Another example:

_Als er mir versuchte zu helfen 
Als er versuchte, mir zu helfen  
Als er mir zu helfen versuchte _


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Als er mir versuchte zu helfen


Ich empfinde dabei dasselbe Unbehagen..


----------



## elroy

Brauchst Du nicht zu haben. 

Schau doch mal bei Herrn Google vorbei, der überzeugt Dich bestimmt. 

"mich versucht hat zu" - Google Search

"mich angefangen hat zu" - Google Search


----------



## bearded

Die Sätze mit ''versucht/angefangen hat,mich zu'' sind bei Google noch zahlreicher!  

Die Wortstellung _Als er mir versuchte zu helfen_ empfinde ich als etwas... ,,substandardmäßig''.
Ich bin gespannt auf Muttersprachler-Antworten.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Die Sätze mit ''versucht/angefangen hat,mich zu'' sind bei Google noch zahlreicher!


Darum geht’s ja nicht. Ich sagte (und sage) nur, alle drei sind korrekt und möglich.

Es gab mal einen Thread, wo das zur Sprache kam, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Den werde ich versuchen zu finden.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Mir erscheint die Wortstellung im Temporalsatz nicht ganz richtig. Ich hätte stattdessen geschrieben:
> - entweder _als die Corona-Krise begann, die Automobil-Industrie lahmzulegen_





bearded said:


> Die Wortstellung _Als er mir versuchte zu helfen_ empfinde ich als etwas... ,,substandardmäßig''.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Es gab mal einen Thread, wo das zur Sprache kam


Ja, ich hatte selber diesen Eindruck, kann aber den Thread auch nicht mehr ausfindig machen.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Die Wortstellung _Als er mir versuchte zu helfen_ empfinde ich als etwas... ,,substandardmäßig''.


 Da stelle ich mich auch gerne auf deine Seite. Es sollte doch mindestens "Als er versuchte mir zu helfen" heißen.

Nichtsdestoweniger kann man obige Formen in gesprochener Sprache oft hören. Es passiert, wenn der Sprecher eigentlich "_Als er mir zu helfen versuchte_" im Kopf hat, aber sich während des Sprechens entschließt, die Wortstellung zu ändern, um einen speziellen Teil davon hervorzuheben.
Und bei Teletext sind die Nachrichten ja recht zeitkritisch. Das wird kaum mehrmals durchgelesen, bevor es online gestellt wird. Somit ist es vergleichbar mit gesprochener Sprache.


----------



## elroy

Es gibt etliche Google-Belege für die Wortstellung in der Schriftsprache, etwa in Büchern, ohne erkennbaren Einfluss der gesprochenen Sprache.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Als er mir versuchte zu helfen
> Als er versuchte, mir zu helfen
> Als er mir zu helfen versuchte



Es kann doch niemals heißen: "Er versuchte mir". Ich finde das grässlich .
Leider hört man es desöfteren und man kann es bisweilen sogar lesen. Dadurch wird es in meinen Augen jedoch nicht besser – auch nicht durch Google-Treffer.



bearded said:


> als die Corona-Krise die Automobil-Industrie begann lahmzulegen


... das hingegen könnte man so durchgehen lassen. Ich würde es anders formulieren, aber es stellt keine falschen Bezüge her.


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> es stellt keine falschen Bezüge her


Nicht mehr oder minder als das Beispiel mit „mir“.


----------



## Frieder

Genau betrachtet hast Du sogar recht. Aber es fällt nicht so auf wie bei "er versuchte mir".


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Es gibt etliche Google-Belege für die Wortstellung in der Schriftsprache, etwa in Büchern


Ich habe alles in allem vier solche Belege (für "mich versucht hat zu") gefunden .....

Edit:
Im 5. Beleg wird es als Kauderwelsch verwendet:


> Er schaute mich überrascht an. „Natürlich. Adre _mich versucht hat zu_ töten sechs Mal. Ich nicht blöd. Du und Nano hier, um mich zu warnen?“


Und genau so (als Kauderwelsch  ) hört es sich für mich an.


----------



## elroy

Die Suche kann man dann wiederholen mit Abänderungen:
_dich versucht hat zu 
mich versuchte zu 
uns versuchen zu_
...
Und dann mit anderen Verben, wie „anfangen“, „beginnen“, „aufhören“, „raten“, „empfehlen“, und und und...

Man kann die Konstruktion mögen oder nicht, aber um den Schluss, dass sie durchaus verbreitet ist, kommt man n.E. nicht herum.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Nicht mehr oder minder als das Beispiel mit „mir“.


You think so? So, in English you wouldn't mind either?
He tried me to kill.  
vs  
He tried to kill me.


----------



## elroy

What does English have to do with anything?  

Du hast sonst viel bessere Argumente.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Es sollte doch mindestens "Als er versuchte mir zu helfen" heißen.



Die Tatsache, dass  Infinitivsätze (auch mit erweitertem Infinitiv) seit der  Rechtschreibreform nicht mehr durch ein Komma abgetrennt werden müssen (sondern nur "können"), trägt m.E. zur Verwirrung und schludrigen Handhabung des Infinitivsatzes bei.

"Als er versuchte*,* mir zu helfen."


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Ich empfinde dabei dasselbe Unbehagen..


Zu Recht! Ich würde diese ausgeklammerte Wortstellung bei einem einfachen (nicht um andere Satzglieder erweiterten) Infinitiv niemals wählen!


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> ...
> 
> Die Wortstellung _Als er mir versuchte zu helfen_ empfinde ich als etwas... ,,substandardmäßig''.
> Ich bin gespannt auf Muttersprachler-Antworten.


Wenn Du "substandardmäßig" als _in neutraler Umgangssprache verwendet _verstehst, stimme ich zu.
Umgangssprachlich ist es (nach meinem Sprachgefühl) völlig idiomatisch.
Ich denke aber auch, bereits vom Inhalt her ist ein umgangssprachlicher Kontext zu erwarten.
Umgangssprache ist nicht "falsches Deutsch".

Ob es sogar zum Standard gehört? Ganz sicher bin ich da nicht.


----------



## manfy

> _Als er mir versuchte zu helfen_





Hutschi said:


> Umgangssprachlich ist es (nach meinem Sprachgefühl) völlig idiomatisch.
> [...]
> *Umgangssprache ist nicht "falsches Deutsch"*.


Naaja, das würde ich so mal nicht unterschreiben!

Ich denke, dass gut 80% der Sprecher im südlichen Sprachraum "...besser *wie*..." statt "besser *als*" sagen und 100% der Muttersprachler verstehen, was damit gemeint ist. Ist es deswegen korrekt?
Ich glaube nicht. Es ist einfach eine schlechte Angewohnheit und eine fehlerhafte Sprachanwendung, die in der Umgangssprache nun mal sehr üblich ist.

Ich vermute, dass der Wortverdreher bei "als er mir versuchte zu helfen" ebenso als Sprachfehler einzustufen ist, der wahrscheinlich in Dialekten verankert ist. Es ist kein sprachlogischer Sinn erkennbar.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Dativus ethicus was damit zu tun hat. Aussagen wie:
Fang *mir *nicht schon wieder damit an.
klingen doch gut und es wird eine unverkennbare Betonung auf die von der Satzaussage betroffenen Person gelegt (ohne das Wort _mir _explizit betonen zu müssen!)

Diese Betonung ist in Aussagen wie "_Als er_ _*mir*_ _versuchte zu helfen_" sicherlich auch erwünscht, und da der Satz insgesamt gut klingt hat sich diese Fehlanwendung einfach verbreitet.
Also wenn ich ein Sprecher aus dem 15. Jahrhundert wäre, der nie eine Schule von innen gesehen hat, hätte ich gar kein Problem mit der Form!


----------



## Gernot Back

Gernot Back said:


> Ich würde diese ausgeklammerte Wortstellung bei einem einfachen (nicht um andere Satzglieder erweiterten) Infinitiv niemals wählen!


Ich glaube, ich muss mich da doch korrigieren, auch wenn meine Aussage bereits Zustimmung von geschätzten Mit-Foreros erfährt, weshalb ich sie auch nicht oben editiere:

Der Punkt ist ja, dass in dem Nebensatz ersten mit enthaltenem Infinitivsatz zweiten Grades


> _als die Corona-Krise die Automobil-Industrie begann lahmzulegen_


der Infinitiv sehr wohl erweitert ist, nämlich um die Akkusativergänzung „die Automobilindustrie“, unnötigerweise aber beides voneinander getrennt wird, wenn man nur den Infinitiv ins Nachfeld des Nebensatzes ausklammert.

Eine solche Trennung würde ich möglichst sogar in einem Relativsatz vermeiden. So würde ich z. B. eher sprechen von


> der Automobilindustrie, die lahmzulegen, die Corona-Krise begann


als von


> der Automobilindustrie, die die Corona-Krise lahmzulegen begann.





manfy said:


> "_Als er_ _*mir*_ _versuchte zu helfen_"


Noch besser wird's mit „versuchen“, wenn man es in altertümlich-biblischer Bedeutung mit dem Akkusativ konstruiert, à la „Du sollst den Herrn, deinen Gott, nicht versuchen.“
Dann kommt nämlich sogar ein korrekter Nebensatz heraus:

_Als er mich versuchte zu betrügen, …_​
Da wäre ich (_mich_) nämlich das direkte Objekt und der Betrug das Ziel dieser *Versuchung* durch z.B. meinen inneren Schweinehund, mit mir als Subjekt des Betrugs.

_Als er mich zu betrügen versuchte, …_​
… hätte dann eher sogar eine andere Bedeutung, mit einem Betrugs*versuch* an mir, d. h. mit mir als Objekt des Betrugs.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> So würde ich z. B. eher sprechen von





> der Automobilindustrie, die lahmzulegen, die Corona-Krise begann


Das klingt für mich sehr "altertümlich".

(BTW: Müsste das 2. Komma nicht wegfallen?)


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> (BTW: Müsste das 2. Komma nicht wegfallen?)


Könnte, müsste nicht, denn der Infinitiv ist ja ein um das Relativpronomen als Akkusativergänzung erweiterter und kein blanker.


----------



## manfy

Gernot Back said:


> Dann kommt nämlich sogar ein korrekter Nebensatz heraus:
> 
> _Als er mich versuchte zu betrügen, …_​


 Ja, den Gedanken hatte ich auch, ging dann aber davon aus, dass kein normaler Sprecher von modernem Deutsch dies in Betracht ziehen würde. "Als er mich in Versuchung brachte einen Betrug zu begehen" ist dann - mit absichtlich sarkastischem Hintergrund der Zweideutigkeit ausgenommen - doch recht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> Ich denke, dass gut 80% der Sprecher im südlichen Sprachraum "...besser *wie*..." statt "besser *als*" sagen und 100% der Muttersprachler verstehen, was damit gemeint ist. Ist es deswegen korrekt?


Im umgangssprachlichen Register ist es korrekt.


Standardsprachlich ist es aber falsch. (Darüber sind wir uns sicher einig.)
Siehe auch:
Duden | Verwendung von „als“ vs. „wie“


> →Zur Sprachberatung
> 
> Duden ▻ Sprachwissen ▻ Sprache und Stil ▻ Verwendung von „als“ vs. „wie“
> Verwendung von „als“ vs. „wie“​...
> Die Vergleichspartikel _als_ drückt standardsprachlich Ungleichheit aus, die Vergleichspartikel _wie_ dagegen Gleichheit. Daher steht nach einem Komparativ immer _als_, nicht _wie:_ _Die Welt ist tief und tiefer als der Tag gedacht_ (Nietzsche), _mehr als genug, eine härtere Strafe[,] als die Elevin zu verbannen_. Nicht standardsprachlich ist also: _[Deine Hände] sind kleiner wie meine. Damit kommst du besser in die Ecken beim Putzen_ (Helge Schneider).



PS:
als
Auch "als wie" ist umgangssprachlich korrekt: (4b)


> bei Ungleichheit in Verbindung mit „wie“ nach einem Komparativ statt bloßem „als“
> Gebrauch umgangssprachlich





> BEISPIEL
> 
> eine schönere Umgebung, als wie man sie hier in der Stadt hat




wie
(2a)


> steht bei Vergleichen nach dem Komparativ sowie nach „andere“, „anders“ und Zusammensetzungen mit diesen; als (1a)
> Gebrauch: nicht standardsprachlich





> BEISPIELE
> 
> er ist größer wie du
> sie macht es anders wie ich


----------

